# Oh Motivation! Where are you!?!?!



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

instead of a cinnamon roll why don't you have
fresh fruit and yogurt that is more filling and less calories 
eat salad with vegetables and a vingerette chicken breast grilled
exercise too


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

You feel tired all the time because you don't get enough exercise. I don't eat all that much, either. My diet isn't as healthy as it should be - and I can come up with all kinds of reasons why it isn't - too much time on the road to eat a healthy breakfast (I have a 55 mile drive to work...one way). So, I grab breakfast at McDonalds. I grab a snack on they way home...McDonalds dollar menu.

That's all about to change. The company I work for is self insured. They have decided that smokers and overweight people are the biggest causes of the increase in their health care costs. So, smokers and those deemed to be obese will pay an extra $200/month in insurance premiums. Well, I don't smoke, and I've never had any health problems. When my paycheck dropped significantly due to the increase in insurance premiums, I figured I'd better do something about it. Especially since next year, the increase for smokers and the obese will be as much as another $200/month. I definitely can't afford that, and can't afford to quit my job and look for another one at my age. Especially being "morbidly obese."

If that's not motivation, I don't know what is!

Insurance company told me I have to lose 94 pounds by next November or my premiums will be increased. Even if I lose 94 pounds, I will STILL be considered obese, but they will put me on a temporary waiver assuming I continue to get down to their version of my ideal weight: 110 pounds. Sadly, my doctor had said a more realistic goal for me whould be more like 140, but I shall endeavor!

Now, we are having a weightloss competition here at work. My boss and I have formed our own little team so we can encourage each other. She's been walking with a group of employees here, but I can't keep up with their speed walking. So, while I'm on break (I don't usually take breaks, but she's going to make me start taking them regularly) I will do the stair thing. I can walk up the stairs to my second floor cubicle, but it just about does me in. I'll start walking the stairs on my breaks and hope there is some improvement.

Our first official weigh in is next week. The company brought in medical scales for us to use, and will be setting them up in a little cubicle in the big break room. I hope the scales will be heavy duty enough for me - if not, I'll have to use the old cotton scales that are down in the basement!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

110 pounds for a 5.5 person is absolutely insane. 120 pounds is a healthy weight for me, and im 5.2. When i was at 108 i felt sick all the time. Like i was a zombie. 

That insurance company is whack of they think a 5.5 person should be 110 pounds. Your doctor is more corrct in his thinking. 

Good for you for stepping up and trying. Its always easier if a group works together as well. I bet youll do great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Guess I should have mentioned - I'm only 5'2" on a good day. I used to weigh 105 - back when hubby and I first got married. But that was 33 years and two kids ago...


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

I am motivated to ride my youngster...he is 17hh and could easily carry my weight. But I see it as if I went to do weight lifting and they gave me the biggest weights in the gym I would wanna cry....so can't ask my horse to carry me just yet! Lool 

Just make a couple healthier choice so say goodbye to pop try sparkling flavoured water instead. Porridge or scrambled egg on toast would be a better breakfast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am 5`6`` and before I had my daughter I was 160 
and now I am 190 
but I don`t look it cause I carry my weight well


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

My motivation is the My Fitness Pal app for the iPhone/iPod touch..you get to track your calorie intake, excersizes, etc  it makes me eat healthier and when I'm running out of calories, I excersizes more to make room so it's alot healthier!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

